# Diplexing



## patrick77 (Jun 9, 2006)

My neighbor is trying to combine digital OTA signals with cable signals with a diplexer. He has cable coming into his attic and wants to put his OTA antenna up there as well. However he only has one coax line going from the attic to the living room. He tried to use a satellite/(OTA or cable) diplexer but that didn't work. 

What is the simplest solution to this?

(update: I realize this may not be exactly the right forum b/c it is a non satellite question, but this forum is full of people who know the answer.)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You must have two diplexers, one to join the antenna signal into the satellite cabel and another inside to split the OTA signal out of the SAT signal again. They should be labeled for antenna and satellite.

OOPS - I missed the CABLE thing!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pstritt said:


> My neighbor is trying to combine digital OTA signals with cable signals with a diplexer.


No can do. OTA overlaps the cable frequencies. It is possible with some satellite systems (excluding DirecTV's new 5LNB behemoths) because the frequencies don't overlap.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

There's another thing wrong with that scheme. Cable companies must assure the leakage from their system must not exceed strictly controlled levels. They can be admonished and fined by the FCC if they cause interference with licensed services.

Your neighbor is probably going to broadcast cable signals from his antenna with the setup he's attempting to implement. 

--- CHAS


----------

